# apache 2.2 und eigene error dokumente... [SOLVED]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar frisst Apache nicht meine Errordocumente!

```
Not Found

The requested URL /efasdf was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at systemerror.homelinux.org Port 443
```

Ich hab folgendes in die  /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include geschmissen

```

# Error Messages Alias

Alias  /errordocs  "var/www/localhost/error

# Error Messages Alias Options

<Directory /var/www/localhost/error>

        AllowOverride none

        Options MultiViews IncludesNoExec FollowSymLinks

        AddType text/html .html

        AddHandler server-parsed .html

</Directory>

#       "400 Bad Request"

  ErrorDocument  400  /errordocs/400

#       "401 Authorization Required"

  ErrorDocument  401  /errordocs/401

#       "403 Forbidden"

  ErrorDocument  403  /errordocs/403

#        "404 Not Found"

  ErrorDocument  404  /errordocs/400

#       "500 Internal Server Error"

  ErrorDocument  500  /errordocs/500

```

Tja, nur zeigt er mir dann nicht meine erstelle Datei an.

Wenn ich jedoch z.B ErrorDcument 404 "Hier gibts nichts für dich!"  benutz funktioniert es, nur ist es halt nicht meine Datei  :Sad: 

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ ls /var/www/localhost/error/

400  401 403 404 500 error-tux

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $    

```

Ändert auch nix wenn die Datein den sufix .html haben.

Rechte hab ich auch schon gecheckt  ist für alle lesbar auch das Verzeichnis.

Weiss jemand wieso der nicht meine ErrorDocumente will?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> Alias  /errordocs  "var/www/localhost/error

 

Ersetze das " mal mit einem / ...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alias  /errordocs  "var/www/localhost/error 
> 
> Ersetze das " mal mit einem / ...

 

^^ der hat sich vorhin eingeschlichen weil ichs mit "/var/www/localhost/error" versucht hab...

Jetzt ist " weg und / drin geht aber nicht  :Sad: 

```
# Error Messages Alias

Alias  /errordocs  /var/www/localhost/error

# Error Messages Alias Options

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

        AllowOverride none

        Options MultiViews IncludesNoExec FollowSymLinks

        AddType text/html .html

        AddHandler server-parsed .html

</Directory>

#       "400 Bad Request"

  ErrorDocument  400  /errordocs/400

#       "401 Authorization Required"

  ErrorDocument  401  /errordocs/401

#       "403 Forbidden"

  ErrorDocument  403  /errordocs/403

#        "404 Not Found"

  ErrorDocument  404  /errordocs/400

#       "500 Internal Server Error"

  ErrorDocument  500  /errordocs/500

```

```
Not Found

The requested URL /dasfasd was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at systemerror.homelinux.org Port 443
```

ErrorDocument 404 /var/www/localhost/error/400 bzw 400.html geht auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

vll bringts dir was, vll is das kompletter müll aber wir müssen hier bei uns immer das permissionsymbol x für alle einfügen, damit unser Apache die Sachen lädt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> vll bringts dir was, vll is das kompletter müll aber wir müssen hier bei uns immer das permissionsymbol x für alle einfügen, damit unser Apache die Sachen lädt.

 

Bei den zuladenden Dateien bzw Errordateien oder wo?

----------

## think4urs11

Gibt es einen Grund weswegen du auf deine Errordokumente via Alias (/errordocs/...) zugreifst und einfach nicht via /error/...?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Gibt es einen Grund weswegen du auf deine Errordokumente via Alias (/errordocs/...) zugreifst und einfach nicht via /error/...?

 

Eigentlich nicht...

Aber  so funzt es auch nicht  :Sad: 

```
# Error Messages Alias

#Alias  /errordocs  /var/www/localhost/error

# Error Messages Alias Options

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

        AllowOverride none

        Options MultiViews IncludesNoExec FollowSymLinks

        AddType text/html .html

        AddHandler server-parsed .html

</Directory>

#       "400 Bad Request"

  ErrorDocument  400  /error/400

#       "401 Authorization Required"

  ErrorDocument  401  /error/401

#       "403 Forbidden"

  ErrorDocument  403  /error/403

#        "404 Not Found"

  ErrorDocument  404  /error/404

#       "500 Internal Server Error"

  ErrorDocument  500  /error/500

```

----------

## xraver

Funktioniert denn vielleicht ein Eintrag in der .htaccess?

```
# Customized error messages.

ErrorDocument 404 /mein_error.html
```

----------

## 69719

```

Alias /error/ /var/www/error/

<Directory /var/www/error/>

        AllowOverride none

        Options MultiViews IncludesNoExec FollowSymLinks

        AddType text/html .html

        AddHandler server-parsed .html

        Allow from all

</Directory>

ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html

...

```

nicht vergessen..

```

chown -R apache: /var/www/error/

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Alias /error/ /var/www/error/
> ...

 

```
gentoo64 localhost # ls -la

insgesamt 24

drwxr-xr-x 6 root   root   4096 19. Sep 06:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root   root   4096 16. Jul 14:08 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root   4096 16. Jul 14:08 cgi-bin

drwxr-xr-x 3 apache apache 4096  5. Okt 08:02 error

drwxr-xr-x 4 root   root   4096  5. Okt 10:04 htdocs

drwxr-xr-x 3 root   root   4096  5. Okt 06:29 icons

gentoo64 localhost #  
```

```
drwxr-xr-x 3 apache apache 4096  5. Okt 08:02 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root   root   4096 19. Sep 06:47 ..

-rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache  123  5. Okt 07:11 400

-rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache    0  5. Okt 07:47 401

-rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache    0  5. Okt 07:47 403

-rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache  122  5. Okt 07:13 404

-rwxrwxrwx 1 apache apache    0  5. Okt 07:47 500

drwxrwxrwx 2 apache apache 4096  5. Okt 07:09 error-tux

gentoo64 localhost #         
```

```
# Error Messages Alias

Alias  /error  /var/www/localhost/error

# Error Messages Alias Options

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/error">

        AllowOverride none

        Options MultiViews IncludesNoExec FollowSymLinks

        AddType text/html .html

        AddHandler server-parsed .html

</Directory>

#       "400 Bad Request"

  ErrorDocument  400  /error/400

#       "401 Authorization Required"

  ErrorDocument  401  /error/401

#       "403 Forbidden"

  ErrorDocument  403  /error/403

#        "404 Not Found"

  ErrorDocument  404  /error/404

#       "500 Internal Server Error"

  ErrorDocument  500  /error/500

```

```
Not Found

The requested URL /fsdfasd was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache Server at systemerror.homelinux.org Port 443
```

----------

## 69719

du hast immernoch was vergessen...

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

## xraver

Was ist mit den Einträgen in der .htaccess? Oder kommt die Option nicht für dich in Frage?

----------

## dertobi123

Und warum postest du anstelle der (nicht unbedingt aussagekräftigen) Fehlermeldung aus dem Browser nicht die Fehlermeldung aus dem error_log?

----------

## 69719

Braucht man nicht, 403 heißt Zugriff verweigert und in der Konfiguration ist das Verzeichnis für jeden Zugriff verboten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Allow from all  <------- Das wars ^^

So jetzt noch ein paar CIA bzw CIL Logos rein und jut ist ^^

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

Apropos mir war fade: http://systemerror.homelinux.org <------> http://www.cia.gov  ^^

----------

